# 1996 Cannondale F500, what to do?



## BushFlyer (Mar 28, 2021)

I love old hard tails. Like the title says, I’ve got an F500 with an Acera X 3x7 drivetrain and caliper brakes. I could convert it to a 1x or keep it stock(ish) with newer 7-speed stuff. The MC50 HeadShok is being refurbed with new elastomers and seals. 

I’m not look8ng to build it into a hardcore rig, just a fun little bike for light trails, bombing to the store and back, etc. 

So, keep it stock 3x7 or go 1x with a new rear wheel, cassette, chain, shifter, derailleur, etc. As is, it needs all of those replaced even if I stay with a 3x7, so I’m just looking for ideas, suggestions, options. This bike deserves to be ridden- I think it needs to be given some love. So, what would you do? Keep the frame and HeadShok, definitely. From there, totally open.


----------



## robbbery (Jan 12, 2021)

Here's what I would be factoring in when contemplating that decision...

Which parts actually need to be replaced (vs just adjusted, oiled, etc)? How much money do you feel like spending? Hypothetically, what do you hope to gain from switching to 1x?

Anyhow, cool bike! I'm a fan of old hardtails too.


----------



## BushFlyer (Mar 28, 2021)

Shifters are original GripShift. Although I was one of the 6 of 7 people on Earth who loved it, it’s worn out and needs to be replaced. Hard, not impossible, but hard to find 7-speed GripShift stuff lately. The benefits of changing to a 1x (for me, for this bike) are ease of parts sourcing, less clutter, nearly the same gearing range, and fewer parts overall to buy. The wheel set is beat. Hub cups are wallowed out, so if I’m getting new wheels I might as well find an 11-speed compatible rear hub. Finding 26” 11-speed stuff for rim brakes only (no rim brake/disc compatible stuff, thanks- it’s ugly) is kind of a chore, too. Just looking for a fun little project. Not on a severe budget, but not interested in dumping crazy money into it. Just looking to build it into something similar to stock, but updated. Probably source out a 3X drivetrain and improve my options over that 7-speed cassette.


----------



## GMUGNIER (Dec 5, 2006)

I had the original Grip Shift on my Cannondale Red Shred - wow! That was a while ago - I think 1986 if i am not mistaken I still have it in my garage someplace - I always did like the original gripshift product and design - but when they started making stuff in China, it just felt chintzy - Does anyone make a modern heavy duty version like it was originally? No Chinese stuff - Japan, USA, Germany, etc.. etc.. ??


----------

